# has anyone solved the LFO ticking in the JimiZero ULITE Moen Vibrato pedal



## Thirsty Ant (Oct 4, 2020)

hi i have tried for many years to take the ticking out of this pedal
i contacted MOEN 5 times with zero reponses
it is a great vibrato and small pedal compared to the monstrosity box they released after this ticking classic
any help would be greatly appreciated



			http://files.effectsdatabase.com/gear/thumbs/moen_ul-vb_001.jpg


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 4, 2020)

I have the Moen Shaky Jimi and it does not tick.


----------



## Thirsty Ant (Oct 4, 2020)

yeah the shaky jimi is the monstrous box with the round end
they released it after the ulite
it doesn't sound as good as the ulite IMO
i included a link to the ul-vb
cheers


----------



## Thirsty Ant (Oct 4, 2020)

also if you listen closely the shaky jimi does tick even when bypassed


----------



## Thirsty Ant (Oct 4, 2020)

Moen Ulite UL-VB Jimi Zero Vibrato
					

more than 25000 different guitar effects pedals from 4000 brands: vintage, modern, boutique, rare,...




					www.effectsdatabase.com


----------



## Thirsty Ant (Oct 4, 2020)

I've modded 4 shaky jimis with black tape on the LEDS to get more intensity and all 4 owners couldn't hear the ticking until i pointed it out to them


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 4, 2020)

I just put headphones on mine.  With the headphones amp volume & gain dimed, there is a slight LFO "heartbeat" in the background.  Not the usual "tick" we get with this type of LFO. [EDIT] I don't know if the same LFO fix that we use on the Sea Horse will work here.  Mine does not tick in bypass because the IN/OUT switch disables the LFO in bypass mode.  Help me understand how black tape on the LEDs improves the intensity.  Do you wrap the tape around the LED & LDR? 

I made three mods on mine:
1.  Rearranged the LED ballast resistor(s) so all four LEDs share the current equally.
2.  Made the front panel LED throb at the LFO speed.
3.  Adjusted the RATE range & taper.

While it was at it, I centered the LEDs over the LDRs; they were poorly aligned when I got it.  Not sure it made any difference.  I have not tested the LDRs, so I have no idea if they're matched or not.  I'm guessing not given the price point.


----------



## Robert (Oct 4, 2020)

Any idea what circuit this is?     A clone of something else, or something original?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 4, 2020)

I have a schematic I traced from my Shaky Jimi.  It's a copy of the Hollis Easy Vibe, with a few component value tweaks.  The DRIVE trimmer is moved to the front panel and named HUE.  I can't vouch for what's inside the JimiZero.


----------



## Thirsty Ant (Oct 4, 2020)

cheers for your reply
the black tape involves encasing the LDR and LED in it's own little chamber doing each individually is meant to allow the light from the LED's to penetrate it's own LDR without cross contamination with 4 LED's throwing light throughout the case
it increases the intensity of the vibrato
the jimizero has a bias trimmer instead of hue
i believe it is an easy vibe copy as well
mine is a gen 1 model not sure if gen 2's solved the ticking
i have tried some of the ideas for de-ticking the easy vibe on the jimizero with no success


----------



## Thirsty Ant (Oct 4, 2020)

is it poss to get the sea horse lfo fix so i can try it out


----------



## Iago (Oct 5, 2020)

I used to have a Shaky Jimi and don't remember any ticking - seriously, I would have. Only a light "swooshing". Anyway, it didn't bother me at all and I used it live for a few years. 

If it doesn't bother the player it's all good.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 6, 2020)

Thirsty Ant said:


> is it poss to get the sea horse lfo fix so i can try it out


Yes.  These forums have a search function.


----------



## Thirsty Ant (Oct 7, 2020)

cheers bud i should have found that earlier
great info amongst there


----------

